# Arkansas Prince Hall Grand Master Cleveland Wilson



## Squire Bentley (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.freemasoninformation.com...-master-cleveland-wilson-takes-the-high-road/

Frederic L. Milliken
The Beehive

MWPHGLTX


----------



## dfreybur (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Arkansas Prince Hall Grand Master Cleveland Wi*

More blanket recognition.  Excellent that it is now happening in both directions.  Here's a list (no longer maintained) of what I call "George Washington" GLs for lack of a better term who do blanket recognition -

http://bessel.org/masrec/phablanket.htm

One way or another may we all recognize each other in the full traditional sense of allowing visitation everywhere and allowing cross affiliation in those jurisdictions that have the practice.


----------

